# IMPALA'S CAR SHOW N OROVILLE



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

what's up impalas car club.nice show well put together.i really had a good time :thumbsup: enjoy the pics see u guys next time  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut it do homie


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice pics 84 cutty big props thanks for coming up north, nice ride!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jul 1 2007, 08:58 PM~8215324
> *nice pics 84 cutty big props thanks for coming up north, nice ride!
> *


anytime the show went perfect there were :nono: probles just a kool ass show the way it should be. ill b there next year.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

for those of u that didnt make. u miss a good show. let all b there next year.


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Hella clean ass car's out their!!! Good pic's! Saved a few to my desktop! :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

when he get older he will like this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8215336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mad props to the Hamilton City King Of The Streets!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

I saw the viedo of the grey monte from Hamilton city, DAAMMM looks like it cleared 40" off one hit, and with air bags. That's why he blew out 3 tire's!!! Hope he went and got a new set of wheels with the pay out he got! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:0 damm....! go yuba city chapter   :biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Big ups SocioS - Yuba City Chapter...The way to do it...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 1 2007, 09:54 PM~8215306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LARRY YOUR WIFE IS GONNA KICK YOUR ASS :biggrin: ...SHIT DONT BLAME YO,I'D TRY THE SAME TOO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 1 2007, 09:06 PM~8215367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very cool picture. It would have been nicer to see her eyes though. :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics homie.. damn i miss out.. next year for sure.. i hope those models come down for our bbq in reno in aug... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Impalas we had a great time!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

84 CUTTY,,


YOUR PICTURES ARE OFF THE HOOK!!!!! 

CAN YOU SEND ME THEM TO MY E-MAIL [email protected]?

HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT THE NEXT SHOW IS YOUR GOING TO??? 

SO WE CAN KICK IT THERE.

LARRY 
SOCIOS CAR CLUB


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jul 3 2007, 12:00 PM~8226742
> *84 CUTTY,,
> YOUR PICTURES ARE OFF THE HOOK!!!!!
> 
> ...


sure ill send them 2 u.shit we can kick it anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: :ugh: :ugh: 
chris hansen is going to have are asses thrown in jail with these models.........lol
chale eso no esta bien bro,....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jul 5 2007, 12:45 PM~8241068
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> chris hansen is going to have are asses thrown in jail with these models.........lol
> chale eso no esta bien bro,....
> *











hno:


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SavannahSweetness (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey, I'm a street low model too and i took lots of pics also... so where are the pics of me?


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SavannahSweetness_@Jul 12 2007, 01:10 PM~8293740
> *Hey, I'm a street low model too and i took lots of pics also... so where are the pics of me?
> *


? dont know


----------



## Bounce530 (Jun 22, 2007)

what where you wearing? I think I have pix of all the models that were there.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SavannahSweetness_@Jul 12 2007, 01:10 PM~8293740
> *Hey, I'm a street low model too and i took lots of pics also... so where are the pics of me?
> *


hey im going 2 resend them ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 1 2007, 09:09 PM~8215383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOTE: THE PEOPLE IN THE PICS DO NOT REPRESENT IMPALAS CAR CLUB NO WAY NO HOW WE ARE GETTING ALOT OF KICK BACK ABOUT PEOPLE THROW N SIGNS AT R SHOW ,WE DO NOT LIKE OR CONDONE THIS


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

amen......... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

i know this is old already but where was this show at? i grew up in oroville and never saw any low lows in the street aside from my uncle grey/silver 65 impala rollin around the southside, its crazy to see there were so many there!


----------

